# My guilty pleasure - YAY Judge Judy



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, I'll admit it - I watch Judge Judy. Today, there's a byb on who breeds Miki (sp?) a combination of Japanese Chin, Maltese and another breed that I can't recall. This woman claims that the "breed" (lol) is recognized as a 'rare' breed. Judge Judy said - NO, the only club that is reputable is AKC, and what you have is a* MUTT*! She said, they may be cute, but they're mutts!
Go Judy, Go Judy, Go Judy!!:chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont know Judge Judy, but gotta love her  i agree about Miki being a mixed breed .. I personally Cant think of them to be a pure breed anyways (at least not yet)... 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Miki (sp?) a combination of Japanese Chin, Maltese and another breed that I can't recall. :


 The papillon is the third breed mixed with the combo.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Okay, I'll admit it - I watch Judge Judy. Today, there's a byb on who breeds Miki (sp?) a combination of Japanese Chin, Maltese and another breed that I can't recall. This woman claims that the "breed" (lol) is recognized as a 'rare' breed. Judge Judy said - NO, the only club that is reputable is AKC, and what you have is a* MUTT*! She said, they may be cute, but they're mutts!
> Go Judy, Go Judy, Go Judy!!:chili::HistericalSmiley:


She's so funny, and so are you.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> I dont know Judge Judy, but gotta love her  i agree about Miki being a mixed breed .. I personally Cant think of them to be a pure breed anyways (at least not yet)...
> 
> 
> 
> The papillon is the third breed mixed with the combo.


Kat, Judge Judy is a program where people come to a court to argue cases, which are typically small claims and Judy (a real judge) settles the claims. It's not reality tv - been around long before that genre started, but I really don't know how to describe it. It's part comedy, part serious. Maybe someone else can explain it better.

Thanks about Papillon, that's right!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to watch Judge Judy...she calls them as she sees them!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It's a re-run. My husband since he is retired and does not know what else to do with himself watches all that afternoon stuff. There is not only Judge Judy there are other ones too now. Basically it is a Court like Small Case Court but it is televised and made in a show. The difference between the "real" small court and this one is that people coming to the show court are made aware that they cannot appeal the ruling. The ruling is final. I don't want to go in the breeding of Mikki's, this is another story. All breeds started as mutts at some point before being recognized by the AKC. In this case, I don't think that Judge Judy was well informed about what Mikki's are.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought mi-ki were now a breed recignized by the akc? Did I misunderstand, or was this episode from before that?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, Judge Judy is a program where people come to a court to argue cases, which are typically small claims and Judy (a real judge) settles the claims. It's not reality tv - been around long before that genre started, but I really don't know how to describe it. It's part comedy, part serious. Maybe someone else can explain it better.
> 
> Thanks about Papillon, that's right!


I tried to explain it but I don't think I did a good job at it either. Judge Judy was the first one at being put on TV and now you have two other ones. Jo Brown is one and the other one is called "Peoples Court". Sometimes you really ask yourself if those cases are real. Like you said "part comedy/part serious". Some cases make you shake your head.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> I thought mi-ki were now a breed recignized by the akc? Did I misunderstand, or was this episode from before that?


I just checked the AKC website - they are not recognized.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I tried to explain it but I don't think I did a good job at it either. Judge Judy was the first one at being put on TV and now you have two other ones. Jo Brown is one and the other one is called "Peoples Court". *Sometimes you really ask yourself if those cases are real*. Like you said "part comedy/part serious". Some cases make you shake your head.


I agree, Janine. To be honest, I'd rather watch reruns of Law and Order if it's on, but if not, Judge Judy. (Of course, I'd rather be working, but that's for another post, lol)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> I thought mi-ki were now a breed recignized by the akc? Did I misunderstand, or was this episode from before that?


Miki's are not recognized by the AKC for now. They are all in a class of themselves : rare breed what ever that means.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Miki's are not recognized by the AKC for now. They are all in a class of themselves : rare breed what ever that means.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> It's a re-run. My husband since he is retired and does not know what else to do with himself watches all that afternoon stuff. There is not only Judge Judy there are other ones too now. Basically it is a Court like Small Case Court but it is televised and made in a show. The difference between the "real" small court and this one is that people coming to the show court are made aware that they cannot appeal the ruling. The ruling is final. I don't want to go in the breeding of Mikki's, this is another story. All breeds started as mutts at some point before being recognized by the AKC. In this case, I don't think that Judge Judy was well informed about what Mikki's are.


Can you help us? Can you tell us what they are? Rare dogs are generally breeds that have been established in other countries, but not in the US..therefore, not AKC. Some of these breed clubs don't want to be recognized by the AKC, because they do not want to risk becoming "popular". All breeds may very well have been mutts 4000 years ago, but have established particular characteristic and attributes that live up to a standard. The AKC was founded to help people realize the standard of their loved breed and raise dogs that live up to that standard.

Today, we have a foolish trend of mixing breeds to create so called designer dogs. Not one dog in such a breeding program is a fine example of the breed, because not one breeder of strong healthy dogs will allow their offspring to be mixed. Judge Judy may or may not be well informed, but she is a very logical person and applies logic to her decisions.

Okay, I googled MiKi and it seems they were established as a breed in the 1980s. Before the "designer dog" craze. However, I saw several pictures, all of them adorable, but none of them looking much like the other. Perhaps one day they will be a recognized breed, but right now they are still a mixed breed. They sure were a bunch of cutie pies.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

But wait, this is a lighthearted funny thread. I admit I enjoy the show...especially when little critters are involved. Sometimes, I wish I could have her power. If I were the Queen, I would rule anyway I felt like and it would always be in favor of fluffs...and my very own opinions.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

yes we do get to see judge julie in ireland..my favorite judge as she speaks the truth no matter what .


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am a HUGE Oprah fan.....I hate that she left the air. Now I watch only Dr. Phil.....I like his "Philisms"...LOL!!! I used to watch Divorce Court for a laugh when Judge Maybelline Ephraim was presiding...ROFL!!!!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

My dvr records Judge Judy (and People's Court) during the day, so I usually watch some of it at night or over the weekend. I was very glad I caught yesterday's episode, she was sooo right without being off-putting.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw an ad awhile back for AKC "registered" Morkies...LOL!!! They are mutts....oy, vey.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I gotta admit it too...I LOVE Judge Judy! She was a presiding Judge in Family Court for many years ( In NYC I think). 
When the cases involve divorced couples, usually fighting over some items or other the one wants back and the other won't 'give'. Often it involves childrens items..Judge Judy is perseptive enough ( and has the experience) to see it is more so a power-play rather then a real desire for the items themselves. She has more than once admonished the parents for their overall behavior when children are involved. One phrase she has used many times is " You have to love your children MORE than you hate each other" ! I've passed this phrase on more than once when I've seen 'squabbles' where kids are caught in the middle.

Though sometimes I've felt she hasn't given one side or the other a 'fair' chance...but then realize the case on TV is 'condensed' and she has read the cases presented beforehand , having a bit more detailed info than what we may see. I DO love how she 'cuts to the chase' and seems to be able to tell when someone is lying ( again as many forget what that had previously stated which we don't see). 

I've always wanted to get the one book she wrote called 'Beauty Fades, Dumb is Forever' or something like that.


----------

